# urgent advice



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi all Ollie had castration 3 weeks ago and had succesful wound checks at the vet , however i have noticed him licking himself alot today and i have noticed the wound site is swollen and very red and sore ,i will take him to the vets in the morning But just need to know what to do tonight could i put TEA TREE ON IT . 

THANKS LYNDA XX


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Bathe with warm salt water and vets in morning like you said. you could try putting some savlon or other type of antiseptic cream on but he will probably lick it off.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

P.S don't be alarmed if he squeals or makes a fuss, it will sting a bit bless him but will help dry the wound where it is sore from licking, if you do it now and then if you are still up, do again in a couple of hours and then first thing, it will definately help him. keep us posted x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and another P.S
It may just be where the hair is growing back through from where he was shaved and with it being itchy he has licked and nibbled at it and made it a bit sore, might not be anything nasty with the actual wound as after 3 weeks it should be near enough healed but obviously check with your vet tomorrow, just don't want you to worry too much...................I will shut up and leave you in peace now


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi Karen 
i have just bathed it and noticed the wound is open only a tiny bit but there is a hole and there was blood on the cotton wool 
i have put germolene on it to 
I will keep you posted thankyou im so grateful xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that tea tree oil is not good for dogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Try and cover the area, put a shirt on him or something to try ad stop him from licking through the night.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*update re urgent*

hi all we took Ollie to the vets and his body was apparently rejecting the dis solvable stitches ,he gave us some cream and today he is back to his normal self 

Thank you all so much for your advice 
lynda


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad he is ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad to hear all is ok!!


----------

